# CA ORANGE COUNTY (north) group seeking 1 player



## bolorhaig (Dec 21, 2004)

game:
d&d 3.0 with some sampling from 3.5

setting:
original campaign world

time:
noon to 9 PM, every other sat 

place:
placentia, CA

group:
GM and 5 players. Seeking 1 more player to round out 6-player party due to recent drop.  All are age 30+, some professionals, some families. 4 male and 2 female group members. The four core players are on our 4th year together.

our ideal group member:
30+, mature attitude, likes roleplaying as much as combat, easy to get along with.  A critical feature is attendance: please do not contact us unless you can and will make a commitment to the game schedule. 

If you are interested, feel free to email the GM at:
3hofreiters@sbcglobal.net

thank you

Bolorhaig, Wily Smuggler


----------

